# eggs in my tank



## Veganutz (Apr 9, 2004)

allrighty I got some questions about my 55 gal with 4 51/2-6 in. RBPs: 1)There are infertile (white) eggs in my tank, what water conditions does it take for these things to become fertilized by the male? 2) how often will my RBP lay eggs? 3) So I am guessing that I have to change the water everytime they have produce eggs eggs right, so the water does not get polluted? 4) will my 2 Plecos eat the eggs? 5) will the parent pirranhas eat the fry if they hatch? 6) What do I do with the fry if they go on to live... Sell them to the pet store or give them to my fish (for food) in my salt h20 tank? 7) can I give the unfertile eggs to my fish in the salt water tank? 8) so now that these piranhas are breeding does this mean that the male will be killed by the female any time soon or ever? 9) oh and how long does it take the eggs to be fertile?
Thank You for any response!!!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Eric Vega
University of Illinois
psychology
pre-med
EMT-B
class 2005

55 gal: 4 RBPs 5.5-6 in.
30 gal: 1 ocellaris clown, 2 pajama cardinals, 1 yellow tail blue damsel
55 gal: Red tail boa 3.5 feet
30 gal: 2 breeding crested geckos
10 gal: 1 rose hair tarantula
05 gal: desert gecko


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

white means infertile, id wait atleast 12hours for them to be fertalized, not sure, my reds are alot like cichlids when it comes to spawing. when you have the fry your can do whatever you want with them


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i wouldnt realy change the water just take out the unfertalized eggs, yes plecos can and will eat the eggs


----------

